# Are pigeons messy birds?



## BirdWhisperer13 (Jul 14, 2003)

Hi again!
I am truly considering getting a pigeon but I'm just trying to do a little research before I get one. I was wondering: Are pigeons messy birds? I've heard a lot of things, but maybe some one could tell me from their personal experiences. Can a pigeon be "potty trained"? (srry if this is a silly question) 
Thanks for all the advice!
Lauren


----------



## Fred (May 10, 2003)

Lauren,
It's not a silly question. Many people potty train their parrots but I have never heard of a pigeon being trained that way. I don't think it's too healthy to train a bird because it is not in their nature to "hold it in" and although this is just my opinion, I believe that kidney damage could result from it.
As far as a pigeon being a problem, don't forget that it's a larger bird than the average parrot that people own and the resulting droppings are going to be proportionately larger. It's really not very fair to keep a bird in a cage 24/7 and so in all honesty, if you feel you can't put up with cleaning up after them, I wouldn't get a pigeon.
They do make remarkable pets though.


----------



## BirdWhisperer13 (Jul 14, 2003)

Thanks for the advice, Fred! It's always very helpful to get some one else's opinion








I've had many other kinds of birds, like baby Starlings, Grackles, and even wild finches (all of which had fallen out of trees or was injured in some way) I've also had a parakeet who I adopted and now I have many chickens. The birds (starlings, grackles, and finches) were allowed to fly around during the daytime with supervision, but when I put them away at night, sometimes some of the birds would make a big mess in the morning with their water or food. I didn't mind cleaning it up of course, but I was wondering if pigeons like to play in their food and water too or if they are different? My parakeet didn't do this although he loved to take baths








I know I definitely would be able to take care of a pigeon if I got one. I have many other animals already like horses, goats, cats, chickens, ferret, dog and I can't forget my fish! I take care of most of them Except for my brother's two (I'm only 14 so I still have to share with my brother, lol)
and I spend as much time with them as I can. I love each and every one!(Each of my 18 chickens have names, if thats crazy enough lol!) I really want to be a bird vet when I get older, so I think having birds is a wonderful experience both to make a friend and to learn. 
Thanks again for all the advice. It really has been helpful!

Lauren
"Animals have taught me responsibility and shown me unconditional love, two very important things you can't find just anywhere"


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Depends how big a pigeon's 'residence' is to an extent. Pigeons habitually like to swish their beaks through food dishes to get at bits they have a particular liking for, so you get seed thrown around the immediate area. If dishes are not too secure, or are too light, water dishes can be up-ended. Sometime pigeons (and most any bird!) poop in the water. If a pigeon contentedly roosts at night, you'll get a little pile of droppings.

If pigeons are allowed freedom inside a property, they will inevitably poop - but a healthy dropping will easily brush off when dry.

A large cage is OK for a pigeon at night, but they shouldn't be kept confined in a small space.

John


----------



## Nanci (Jul 4, 2003)

Hi,

The first type of pigeon mess, the seeds that they scatter as they sort through the food to get their favorites, is pretty easy to control. They make a type of dish that has a hole in it that the pigeon has to stick his head through to get to the seeds. He can sort and toss as much as he wants, and the seed stays in the dish. Or you can feed a pellet type food, and that stops the sorting.

As for droppings, I found that if I placed papers in Dill's favorite hangouts, this greatly reduced the time it took to clean up after him. He mostly liked to stay in a couple places, like on top of a china cabinet. Also, you can make a pigeon hideout- a cardboard box with a large doorway cut out, placed up on a high cupboard, top of the refrigerator, etc., and put newspaper under the box. They love that kind of thing.

Also, I put towels on things like chair arms, the back of the sofa, that could be easily washed.

Pigeons are the best!

Nanci


----------



## RollerMan64 (Jul 16, 2003)

Hello, here is something that I have seen before ,They make a diaper for Parrots.
I do not know were to get them but if you are going to have a Pigeon living free in your home .........I would check into this,
Maybe a Vet supplies company????????????
Tim


----------



## WhiteysFriends (Aug 19, 2002)

Pigeons sometimes try to take a bath in their drinking water, if it is in a dish. They won't do this if you regularly give them a real bath (in a shallow pan or tub). And also, you can get a water device that they cannot climb into. But even if they splash their beak and breast in the water dish, it's only water, and it will dry up.


----------



## wovenwoman (Jul 2, 2003)

As a new pigeon owner, in a word "YES!"
These little brats pick through every seed to make sure they get the goodies first.


----------

